# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Comment prendre en compte la valeur d'un JSpinner?

## HNoury

Je n'arrive pas  utiliser la valeur numrique utilise par des JPinner utilisant un SpinnerNumberModel.

Voici des extraits de mon code :


```

```

(...)


```

```

(...)



```

```

(...)



```

```

La ligne en rouge, mise dans l'accolage StateChanged ou ActionPerformed dclanche toute une liste d'exeptions dans la console alors qu'elle marche auparavant. Je n'arrive par  utiliser la valeur dite dans le JSpinner pour les intgrer dans des calculs.
Que faire? Cela fait 10 jours que je cherche!!! ::cry::

----------


## Liquidsoul

Salut,

Dj l'utilisation des balises CODE aiderait  mieux comprendre.

Ensuite, pour rcuprer la valeur du JSpinner je te conseille plutot d'utiliser la mthode getValue() du JSpinner.

J'espre que ca t'aidera  ::): 

Sinon, jete un oeil ici si ce n'est pas dj fait  :;):

----------


## HNoury

Merci pour cette premire rponse.

La mthode getValue() marche effectivement trs bien et renvoie bien la valeur en impression, mais elle renvoie un objet (class Object). Je n'ai pas trouv comment convertir cet objet en double ou en int. 

J'avais lu la doc sur le Spinner, mais je n'y ai rien vu sur les SpinnerNumberModel qui me montre un exemple. Je me trompe peut-tre? ::?:

----------


## Liquidsoul

> Merci pour cette premire rponse.
> 
> La mthode getValue() marche effectivement trs bien et renvoie bien la valeur en impression, mais elle renvoie un objet (class Object). Je n'ai pas trouv comment convertir cet objet en double ou en int. 
> 
> J'avais lu la doc sur le Spinner, mais je n'y ai rien vu sur les SpinnerNumberModel qui me montre un exemple. Je me trompe peut-tre?


Tu rcupre un Object mais tu peux faire un cast sur celui-ci pour le convertir dans son rel format (qui dpend de ce que reprsente ton Spinner).
Exemple pour un spinner reprsentant des entier :


```
int value = ((Integer)spinner.getValue()).toInt()
```

 :;): 

PS: pour info la mthode "getClass" d'un Object te permet de savoir quel est le vrai type de l'objet en question  :;):

----------


## HNoury

Merci, c'est exactement cela. Ca a march trs bien (avec intValue() ou doubleValue()).

Merci beaucoup, je vais enfin pouvoir aller plus loin dans ce projet.

Bien  toi, Liquidsoul! ::yaisse2::

----------


## Liquidsoul

Ce fut un plaisir  ::king::

----------

